# PubMed- Ameliorating effects of mirtazapine on visceral hypersensitivity in rats with neonatal colon sensitivity.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Ameliorating effects of mirtazapine on visceral hypersensitivity in rats with neonatal colon sensitivity.*

Neurogastroenterol Motil. 2010 Sep;22(9):1022-8, e267

Authors: Yin J, Wang W, Winston JH, Zhang R, Chen JD

The aim was to investigate the effects of mirtazapine on visceral hypersensitivity and gastric emptying in an established rodent model of colonic sensitization.

PMID: 20507543 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

View the full article


----------

